# New member in Norfolk :)



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys and gals.

My my name is James and I live in Great Yarmouth, Norfolk.

I got got into coffee about a year ago and just use a French press. Me and my fiancé are currently in the process of buying our first house and I have a filter machine to set up there. I know none of this is particularly 'good' but I like it








.

Ive vey joined here for general advice and to be part of a community I enjoy









James


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome james, be careful as this is a place where money just dissapears


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum James. Lots of coffee related banter and humour. Not to mention advice and info too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum James!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi from Norwich!

There's another member from Great Yarmouth on here, who I'm sure will pop along shortly.

Norfolk is doing so well for coffee now. In Norwich alone we have the lovely Smokey Barn roasting beans in his roastery on King St (you can buy from him direct), and then The Window, Koffra, Strangers, Little Red Roaster (just opened their third location), it's coffee heaven!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I should add that filter is a very viable means of coffee too, nothing to be ashamed off.

I would highly recommend you buying a bag of beans from any of the places I mentioned above and sticking them in your filter though, I guarantee they will be much better than supermarket beans!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Wow thanks for the welcome guys. I had no idea all those places existed in norwich. I have been to wilkinsons in norwich though. I have come across some coffees I like but not many. May be nice to have a little here meeting for the Norfolk guys some time?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

James811 said:


> Wow thanks for the welcome guys. I had no idea all those places existed in norwich. I have been to wilkinsons in norwich though. I have come across some coffees I like but not many. May be nice to have a little here meeting for the Norfolk guys some time?


Hello james,

if you are looking for somewhere in norwich for coffee may I suggest the window IMO the place to go for a coffee

i am in Yarmouth too its a bit of a coffee desert .Welcome to the Forum its a great place to ask for advice or help on your coffee journey.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks again for the welcome guys. Where can I find the window (no silly jokes haha)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.thewindowcoffee.com

25 wensum Street

beware closed on Mondays


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> Wow thanks for the welcome guys. I had no idea all those places existed in norwich. I have been to wilkinsons in norwich though. I have come across some coffees I like but not many. May be nice to have a little here meeting for the Norfolk guys some time?


Hi James.

Wilkinsons is rubbish, I have respect for them as they have been going since the 60's (my dad remembers going there) but they still think it is the 60's, with low quality coffee burnt to a crisp and left to go stale. Ask them for a roast date and they will stare at you blankly.

If you want to buy beans I really recommend Smokey Barn, you can actually see Chris roasting the coffee during the week and you get good prices buying direct from him. His roastery is on King St (5 mins from train station) just past the Waterfront, open Mon-Fri.

The Window sells HasBean beans which are also excellent, and makes damn good coffee, as thecatlinux says.

Newcomer Kofra on Unthank Road kicks serious butt too, they do AMAZING things with the clever dripper and aeropress.

Strangers is in the city on pottergate and do some nice coffee too, using Butterworths beans.

The best thing about the above places is the owners are really nice people, who are happy to chat coffee and aim to please.

There are about half a dozen coffee geeks in Norwich who all know eachother, but we tend to meet by coincidentally being in the same place at the same time! It would be great to organise something all together though, as there's about half a dozen people on here from Norfolk and then the same again in Suffolk/Bury. Not sure where we would all fit, we'd be too many for The Window and probably fill up Strangers & Kofra! Maybe we can invade Smokey barn one day.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> There are about half a dozen coffee geeks in Norwich who all know eachother, but we tend to meet by coincidentally being in the same place at the same time! It would be great to organise something all together though, as there's about half a dozen people on here from Norfolk and then the same again in Suffolk/Bury. Not sure where we would all fit, we'd be too many for The Window and probably fill up Strangers & Kofra! Maybe we can invade Smokey barn one day.


Put my name down


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Where can I buy good beans online guys?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

List of roasters in the bean section

Loads of great ones to try

Currently forum offers on extract who I really liked , check the banners for discount code


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. Had a look on extract. What would you all recommend as a 'starter' coffee. I am thinking the Colombian?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> Where can I buy good beans online guys?


Smokey Barn have an online shop too!

HasBean are another of my favourites who do mail order, they have a good range.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm going to pop into smokey barn when I am home from work this time







thanks for the recommendations guys


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Maybe we can invade Smokey barn one day.


I've thought about doing something like this for a while but wanted time to get settled into the barn.

So, Saturday 31st May Smokey B will open up for a few hours which will basically be a free for all. There will be lots of coffees to taste and brew methods to play around with.

Personally I've been working on my espressos the last couple of weeks so I want a few guinea pigs to give me some feedback.

Also, I want to taste the results of my 'can you freeze coffee beans' experiment, again, the more tasters the better.

Oh and also, it'll probably be just me there and I'll be spread pretty thin, so chances are you'll just have to grab some coffee and start making stuff on your own or with others.

Hope to see you all there, 11:00 - 13:00


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The espresso you made me the other day was delicious!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow Chris, I'd be up for this please. Generous offer and great suggestion Aaronb!

Maybe we can all bung in a few quids to make it worth Chris's time and beans?

My wife would love to come along too please. She's got used to the stuff I make at home and is pretty accurate at tasting and commenting. Do we need to make a list of attendees so Chris knows who to expect? Looking forward to it already


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I will put something a bit more official together in the next couple of days!


----------

